# GrandMA2 and Hippo/Critter



## Dionysus (Sep 24, 2017)

A friend of mine has been trying to connect a venue's GrandMA2 and Green Hippo V3 and Critter.

Neither of us has experience connecting video like this to the GrandMA (Im a QLab guy myself), but we'd like to make this work. We've had limited success connecting the two, managed to connect the two via ArtNet, but could not get it any further than that. Tried various things. Connected fine the first time, then had an issue the second attempt, and got them connected again.

Anyone have experience doing this and have any helpful tips? Will follow up later and can add other pertinent information.

Im not at the venue today as I broke my finger last night.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 25, 2017)

If someone here cannot help, you could ask at the Hippo forums - http://forum.green-hippo.com


----------

